# Squirrel relocater.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you don't laugh at this you have a problem.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm wondering how many times the same squirrel went for a ride.....


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

It would of been hilarious to see a cat go for a ride.


----------



## meandaboy (Dec 15, 2007)

A few years ago I had an email that was the same scenario but with a trap thrower. A little twisted but hilarious and well thought out I might add.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Apparently I don't have a problem.


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

The Jane's Addiction song was a nice touch.  

There's another one where they baited a clay pigeon thrower and sent the squirrel into orbit.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

meandaboy said:


> A few years ago I had an email that was the same scenario but with a trap thrower. A little twisted but hilarious and well thought out I might add.


Did the trap activity include shotguns :twisted: I was bit by a squirrel once and had to go through some shots and stuff so I have no love for the animal. "They are so cute, from a reasonable distance."


----------



## meandaboy (Dec 15, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> meandaboy said:
> 
> 
> > A few years ago I had an email that was the same scenario but with a trap thrower. A little twisted but hilarious and well thought out I might add.
> ...


No it did'nt but given their tragectory and speed I'm pretty sure the end result was the same. Did'nt see any repeat offenders in the video.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Flying Squirrel. Funny Stuff.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

-()/-


----------

